
No More Pirated Games in Two Years, Cracking Group Warns - bpierre
https://torrentfreak.com/no-more-pirate-games-in-two-years-group-warns-160106/
======
thedudemabry
As someone who casually browses articles about DRM technology, I'm really
impressed by the partial descriptions of Denuvo's method. They seem to have
found a way to thwart piracy (for some large value of thwart) without
disrupting the user's experience in any observable way (no phoning home and no
expensive game-loop calculations.) They haven't released many details about
the system, but the little bits that analysts have been able to piece together
are really clever.

------
Relys
Denuvo's support of Just Cause 3 has been pretty impressive. Kudos to them.

------
krapp
"piracy no longer fun," pirates declare.

------
s73v3r
And nothing of value will be lost.

